# What the heck did I see the other day?



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I was making a delivery with one of the guy at work and we drove through Greenville, SC and I have made a habit of trying to identify as many cars as I can whenever Im at a stoplight. So I see a sentra sitting across from us at the light and Im like "95-97 B14 Sentra or a 95-97 B14 200sx" But then I noticed something odd. I saw through the windshield that the back looked odd. Then it made a right turn and as it did, I saw that it was a hatchback. I think to myself..."W...TF! is that thing?!" Ive never seen a hatchback sentra before.
Is this a Japanese Import or something? I was too busy looking at the hatch to notice if it was RHD or not.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

never heard of it. maybe it was a bmw hatchback.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

nope, both me and my friend saw the Nissan logo across the back...unless someone has switched the badges or something.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

there's a guy on sr20deforums that has an nx2000 with a b13 sentra front end. maybe you saw the same kinda thing? did you get a good look at the tail lights?


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Old school 200SX, or maybe a Sentra Sports Coupe. Maybe a Micra.

Although that's just Canada, I don't know what we got that you didn't.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

sno said:


> there's a guy on sr20deforums that has an nx2000 with a b13 sentra front end. maybe you saw the same kinda thing? did you get a good look at the tail lights?


I was thinking about that last night. Its the only thing I could think of that made sense. I looked at some NXs last night, the hatch does match. But I didnt get a good look at the tails.


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

Maybe someone imported an N15 Pulsar/Sunny/Lucino... They have very similar front ends to the B14 and do have a hatch back.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

The old 80's sentras had a few hatch back models.


----------



## gumby (May 25, 2004)

i have a 100nx, its hatchback, eurospec, nevermade in the states...could possibly be your mystery car


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

gumby said:


> i have a 100nx, its hatchback, eurospec, nevermade in the states...could possibly be your mystery car


gotta pic of it?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

100NX is the US spec NX1600.Sorry.Im thinking it was an NX with a Sentra front.I didnt know anyone did it, I was thinking about doing it but thought it might look bad Im gonna search that forum for pics.Got a SN for the guy?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Sounds like a Pulsar. At quick glance the Pulsar front end looks like a B14, and it comes as a hatch.

What color was it? White? Red?


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

those are sooooo sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Nope, that aint it, the back had more of a slope to it like an NX. Man, this is driving me crazy.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

maybe someone did some good bodywork....and molded a B14 front end to an NX. Heck, I've seen a Blazer with Civic headlights, and a Yukon with Altima tails.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Maybe it was a Sunny? Here we have one running around with diplomatic plates, maybe it escaped from Washington on some summer vacation?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok guys I figured it out.
I was sitting in the parking lot at work taking my break and I looked up just in time to spot one. I was like "!!!!!WHAT!!!! ANOTHER!!!" "WTF IS THAT THING!" and I was in hot persuit....to the Burger King drive through. I got up close to it and looked at it and damn if it wasnt a Saab. The back end is almost piece for piece a sentra rear. And the front is reaaaaly close too. Its wierd.
But thats it, thats what I saw. Ill find a pic of it and show you guys. But im glad I finally figured it out now....it was driving me insane.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

See how close the back is to the sentra? And when I saw the front, I thought someone had switched out the grill with an Infinity. It was so quick I didnt really have time to look at in detail. And ive seen Nissans with the emblem on the hood right there too so that threw me off also. Wierd.

Oh yea, its the Saab 9-3


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

oh man a Saab.Damn I thought it was going to be a NX with the Sentra front for sure.Im glad to see you can stop pulling your hair though. :cheers:


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Yea, im kinda dissapointed it wasnt a Nissan. It would have been a cool hybrid.


----------



## freezing_frost (Aug 30, 2002)

hahaha

How long did you chase it for? I wonder if the owner noticed you chasing him/her. lol

But yea, glad you figured it out. And it does look like B14 200SX's lights.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont think they noticed, I was never directly behind them...just kinda "around" them. I thought they lost me when i got to the parking lot. The drive through is on the other side of the gas station and I was about to get pissed cuz I let it get away, but I kept going and saw it. OJ aint got nothing on me and my 30sec chase.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I still say it was a Sunny.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL ^^
Saab. Looks like a 200sx.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it could have been custom work. who doesn't wanna be original?


----------

